# Who's gonna fess up to doing this?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Got a call to hook up a new hot tub. This is what I found when I got there:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## Duece McCracken (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice, they could have at least sleeved it, lmao.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Duece McCracken said:


> Nice, they could have at least sleeved it, lmao.


They did. It was buried under the slab and sleeved as it emerged into the old tub.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

480sparky said:


> They did. It was buried under the slab and sleeved as it emerged into the old tub.


Did they use garden hose for the sleeve? :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MTW said:


> Did they use garden hose for the sleeve? :laughing:


1-1/2" copper.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

That's pretty bad... 

Looks like a "homeowner special" to me. It doesn't matter how many times I try to convince homeowners to hire an electrician when they are asking "How do I wire my hot tub?"... they will still attempt it and then get mad at me when I list all the code violations.

Of course, the next thing the homeowner says is; "Why didn't you tell me all this before I wired the hot-tub?"

My answer... "I did try to get you to hire an electrician so this wouldn't happen. Didn't I tell you that there are many codes involved that may cost you money if you don't follow them?"

I just don't get it sometimes... :no:

Pete


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's ok as long as they didn't use any Carlon boxes.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I just wired the old one a couple of years ago.

Told them shopping on Craigslist was a bad idea.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I will be honest. My hot tub is hooked up to an old mobile home cord that I removed from a job. buried in the sand about six inches. Oh and no equipotential bond either, because that would just be stupid.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Ken, what am i look'n at here. S O cord or nm cable exiting the house foundation right? But what the hay is the other stuff on the siding, and what's that crap on the ground bar?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

3xdad said:


> Ken, what am i look'n at here. S O cord or nm cable exiting the house foundation right? But what the hay is the other stuff on the siding, and what's that crap on the ground bar?
> 
> Thanks


NM. Not hay.. dead weeds. And you're seeing ground wires.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Is it on a GFI? :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Is it on a GFI? :jester:


It's on two. One in the panel, one in the new disco.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Mine is


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

That's why you're there now! 

Not bad, actually..


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Lmao. We pushed for certification in C.A. For a purpose. BAM!!! that's what we got. Lmao.


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

Holy F***


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Ken I can't believe everyone missed what you were showing them. Those are some mighty nice dikes that you found! :laughing:


----------

